
Tracked Hovercraft - hhs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tracked_Hovercraft
======
a3n
Searching this page for " eel " or " eels " yields no results. Why?

Do the tracks increase or decrease the likelihood that a hovercraft will fill
up with eels?

